# cheap internal flights



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm flying to new york in a couple of weeks and want to go to vegas for a couple of days. Do you know of any cheap airlines in america???


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 30, 2006)

just a guess, would South West Airlines do that route - they certainly used to do NY-Phoenix, but I flew several years ago.


----------



## Shandril19 (Oct 4, 2006)

Check Southwest, ATA.

Try searching priceline and hotwire.   Might find a deal on some of the other airlines.


----------



## Shandril19 (Oct 4, 2006)

Check Southwest, ATA.

Try searching priceline and hotwire.   Might find a deal on some of the other airlines.


----------



## D (Oct 6, 2006)

try jetblue also


----------



## catrina (Oct 6, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> try jetblue also



And watch yourself nearly crash?!  

(on jet blue they have satellite tv at each seat.  Last year a flight took off and the front wheel malfunctioned, turned 90 degrees and got stuck.  They had to emergency land the plane, but first circled for a few hours to burn off the fuel in case it was a crash landing.  The whole time passengers on the plane were watching themselves on the news being beamed to the plane, questioning whether they were going to make it.  They did.)

They're very cheap, though, and much better than ryanair.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jet Blue is going to be the cheapest if you purchase 14 to 21 days in advance..and you should fly out of Newark NJ (EWR) vs. Kennedy or LaGuardia....

If you can't get advance booking on Jet Blue, Southwest is your next choice


----------



## D (Oct 10, 2006)

JoMo1953 said:
			
		

> Jet Blue is going to be the cheapest if you purchase 14 to 21 days in advance..and you should fly out of Newark NJ (EWR) vs. Kennedy or LaGuardia....
> 
> If you can't get advance booking on Jet Blue, Southwest is your next choice



I don't believe that Jetblue flies to/from the West Coast Newark.  JFK is their NY port unless you're going to Florida, in which case they also serve LaGuardia and I know they stop at Newark sometimes but not from the West Coast.

Anyway, just check around, you'll find something.


----------

